# Babies



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

The babies are doing well after the other 2 passed away so sad I really like them hope fully they'll give me two more


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too precious! Where did you get your chicks from? Baby chicks are just the sweetest!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I always love seeing different breeds of chicks side by side! 
It's just awesome to see the differences, like the size.
Most places will replace chicks if they die (within a couple days, anyway), although I have gotten chicks from places that would not (or even give me a refund) when I've had chicks die within two days of buying them. Needless to say I don't buy from those places anymore.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

These chicks are all really cute. I love the puffy little yellow ones.


----------

